# Canon cuts profit forecast on first annual drop in high-end camera sales



## Dart23 (Oct 24, 2013)

Maybe they should take the printer/ink cartridge model and drop the price of higher end cameras while leaving lenses the same?

Actually I'd prefer they do the opposite myself...

http://news.yahoo.com/canon-cuts-profit-outlook-camera-slump-drags-062539163--finance.html


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 24, 2013)

As a stockholder, as long as stocks go up in the long run, i'm happy =)


----------

